# os x 10.4 sur iMac G5 17" 1.6Ghz



## rejane (6 Septembre 2010)

Salut à tous,
Je cherche une solution pour implanter le système os x 10.4 sur mon iMac G5 17" 1.6Ghz.
J'ai essayé de monter 2 fois le 10.4; l'une d'après les CD de mon fils et l'autre d'après un DVD ( noir) qu'un ami m'a prété ( même ordi que le mien).
Impossible de redémarrer avec ces logiciels.
Avant d'acheter un Tiger neuf - si je trouve - que me conseillez-vous? Est-ce que je risque de rencontrer les mêmes problèmes? Cet iMac est mon mac secondaire que j'utilise peu, mais le 10.3.09 devient vraiment obsolète!
Merci d'avance
à +


----------



## alaincha (6 Septembre 2010)

rejane a dit:


> J'ai essayé de monter 10.4 d'après un DVD ( noir) qu'un ami m'a prêté


Bonjour,

S'il s'agit effectivement d'un DVD *noir* (donc universel) de Tiger, et si l'installation échoue, c'est sans doute qu'il y a un problème avec le lecteur DVD de ton iMac.

Si c'est pour continuer sur un nouvel échec, il me semble inutile d'acheter un Tiger neuf (sauf si, après réparation du lecteur DVD, il ne s'agit que de rester dans la légalité).

[edit] après vérification, la version 10.3.09 que tu prétends utiliser actuellement me semble un peu étrange, dans la mesure ou ton Mac était livré d'origine avec 10.3.5.

Tu voulais sans doute dire 10.3.9.

C'est un tout petit détail, mais ce genre de détail sème le doute sur tout le reste de tes explications.


----------



## rejane (6 Septembre 2010)

alaincha a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> S'il s'agit effectivement d'un DVD *noir* (donc universel) de Tiger, et si l'installation échoue, c'est sans doute qu'il y a un problème avec le lecteur DVD de ton iMac.
> 
> ...



1- j'ai visionné un DVD de dessin animé avec mon petit fils et cela a parfaitement fonctionné; dois-je en conclure que le lecteur est bon?

2- j'ai appris tout à l'heure qu' Apple Marseille peut assure le montage de la version Tiger pour 70/80 euros. Il faut que j'aille à Paris Beaubourg pour savoir si cela est possible chez eux

à +


----------



## alaincha (6 Septembre 2010)

rejane a dit:


> 1- j'ai visionné un DVD de dessin animé avec mon petit fils et cela a parfaitement fonctionné; dois-je en conclure que le lecteur est bon?



Ce n'est pas un critère, car un DVD vidéo peut accepter quelques erreurs de lectures, alors qu'un DVD Système est un peu plus rigpoureux.

Mais si *Apple Marseille* ou *Apple Beaubourg* peuvent résoudre ton problème, tant mieux.

Tiens nous au courant.


----------



## rejane (6 Septembre 2010)

alaincha a dit:


> Ce n'est pas un critère, car un DVD vidéo peut accepter quelques erreurs de lectures, alors qu'un DVD Système est un peu plus rigpoureux.
> 
> Mais si *Apple Marseille* ou *Apple Beaubourg* peuvent résoudre ton problème, tant mieux.
> 
> Tiens nous au courant.



Merci Alaincha, je vais me rapprocher d'Apple Paris le mois prochain, cet iMac étant installé à Paris

à +


----------

